# Melbourne Summer Open 2009 (Unofficial)



## TimMc (Jan 27, 2009)

Where and when?
*Date:* Saturday the 7th of March 2009
*Time:* 10:00 AM
*Venue:* 75 Union St, Armadale VIC, Australia.
*Fee* $2-3

Travel Instructions:
- Catch Frankston train from Flinders Street
- Get off at Malvern Station
- Walk towards Glenferrie Road
- Cross side street and cross Glenferrie Road
- Catch tram up Glenferried Road 
(heading towards more shops, don't go in the direction where the tram turns right after a few hundred meters)
- and get off after 2-3 stops at Union Street
- The Baptist Church is a short walk from the corner of Union Street and Glenferrie Road

What?
*2x2x2 Cube (Average of 5)*
- David
- Feliks
- Michael
- Ninja
- Paul
_Judges: Damien, Matthew, Tim (3/4)_
_Scramblers: Damien, Matthew (2/2)_ ***

*Rubik's Cube (Average of 5)* Group #1
- Feliks
- Matthew
- Michael
- Ninja
_Judges: Damien, David, Paul, Tim (4/4)_
_Scramblers: Paul, Tim (2/2)_ **

*Rubik's Cube (Average of 5)* Group #2
- Damien
- David
- Paul
- Tim
_Judges: Feliks, Matthew, Michael, Ninja (4/4)_
_Scramblers: Feliks, Matthew (2/2)_ **

*Rubik's Cube: One-handed (Average of 5)*
- Feliks
- Matthew
- Michael
- Ninja
- Paul
- Tim
_Judges: Damien, David (2/4)_
_Scramblers: Damien, David (2/2)_ **

*Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded (Best of 3)*
- Matthew
- Ninja
- Paul
_Judges: Damien, Michael, Tim (4/4)_
_Scramblers: Feliks (1/1)_

*Magic (Average of 5)*
- David
- Feliks
- Ninja
- Tim
_Judges: Damien, Matthew, Michael, Paul (4/4)_

*4x4x4 Cube (Average of 5)*
- David
- Feliks
- Matthew
- Ninja
- Tim
_Judges: Damien, Michael, Paul (3/4)_
_Scramblers: Paul, Michael (2/2)_ **

*4x4x4 Cube: Blindfolded (Best of 3)*
- Matthew
- ???
_Judges: David, Tim (2/1)_
_Scramblers: Feliks (1/1)_

*5x5x5 Cube (Average of 5)*
- David
- Feliks
- Matthew
- Michael
_Judges: Damien, Paul, Tim (3/4)_
_Scramblers: Ninja, Tim (2/2)_

*Megaminx (Mean of 3)*
- Feliks
- Tim
_Judges: Michael, Paul (2/2)_
_Scramblers: Matthew (1/1)_

*Square 1 (Average of 5)*
- Paul
- Tim
_Judges: Matthew, Michael (2/2)_
_Scramblers: Feliks (1/1)_

Who? (8)
- Damien
- David
- Feliks
- Matthew
- Michael
- Ninja
- Paul
- Tim

What you need to do:
- Reply to this thread if you'd like to: compete, judge, scramble, or spectate.
- Specify which events you'd like to: compete, judge or scramble in.
- _Recommend an event_ that's not listed if you really want to compete in it.

It's better to find out sooner rather than later if there's going to be enough competitors, judges, and scramblers. If there aren't enough judges or scramblers then we can split the events so that different scrambles are used for two groups. It's much easier to organise this now with over eight events than on the day. 

Goals
- 4 judges per event
- 2-4 scramblers per event
- 4+ competitors per event (pref 8+)
- 12+ competitors in total

Proposed Schedule
10:00 AM Debrief Competitors/Scramblers/Judges of Schedule *5 min*
10:05 AM Reiterate Rules and common breaches that must not be overlooked *10 min*
10:15 AM *Megaminx* *15 min*
10:45 AM *Square 1* *30 min*
11:15 AM *5x5* *45 min*
12:00 PM *4x4* *45 min*
12:45 PM *4x4 BLD* *30 min*
01:15 PM Lunch *45 min*
02:00 PM *3x3 Round 1 Group 1* *30 min*
02:30 PM *3x3 Round 1 Group 2* *45 min*
03:15 PM *3x3 OH* *45 min*
04:00 PM *3x3 BLD* *30 min*
04:30 PM *2x2* *20 min*
04:50 PM *Magic* *10 min*
05:00 PM *3x3 Final* *30 min*
05:30 PM Announce Winners of each Event

Please let me know ASAP if there are any objections to the proposed schedule.

Kind Regards,
Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 27, 2009)

I can judge/scramble in OH and BLD.

I can bring my webcam along if you want - so we can have a live broadcast of the competition.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 27, 2009)

how about we do 4x4BLD as well. and I probably wont do OH as well, but we will see. I will scramble/judge megaminx, because i suck at it.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 28, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I can judge/scramble in OH and BLD.



Cheers 



fazrulz said:


> I can bring my webcam along if you want - so we can have a live broadcast of the competition.



Do we have an internet connection there? I can bring a video camera along (JVC) in any case. It'd be good if others brought along a video camera or two to get more footage.



Rubixcubematt said:


> how about we do 4x4BLD as well. and I probably wont do OH as well, but we will see.



Heh, are there any other 4x4BLDs? I'm sure someone can compete by "attempting" 4x4BLD if you want?



Rubixcubematt said:


> I will scramble/judge megaminx, because i suck at it.



Cheers 

---

How much will the venue hire be, if you don't mind me asking on a public forum?

Tim.


----------



## edw0010 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok i can 
*COMPETE* in:
2x2x2 Cube (Average of 5)
Rubik's Cube (Average of 5)
Magic (Average of 5)
4x4x4 Cube (Average of 5)
5x5x5 Cube (Average of 5)

*Judge/Scramble:*
Rubik's Cube: One-Handed (Average 0f 5)
Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded (Best of 3)

Would be happy to judge/scramble for the megaminx if i knew the notaion!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 29, 2009)

Tim, I don't really think Sunday is a good idea. Thats when they have the actual service. Maybe we could do it on the monday???? But yeah, the cost is $16-$18 for the full day. It is plausible that we could have the live broadcast of the comp, because my dad said we could look into it. Wanna have cct set up for displays???? I have it working on the laptop I use. About the 4x4BLD, we don't need an event for it, too much hassle, unless there is free time. I will probably have some attempts during the day, as well as trying to do a really big Multi . I also think that to be able to get a delegate, we Should try to get at least 12 competitors, since that is the minimum we need in an official one. Depending on the amount of competitors, the donation would be something like $2-$5.


----------



## edw0010 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Tim, I don't really think Sunday is a good idea. Thats when they have the actual service. Maybe we could do it on the monday????.



The monday isnt a public holiday! Labour Day is on Monday 9 March. If its gotta be on the saturday sorry guys but i won't be able to make it

What time does the service start/finish? would it be possible to have it afterwards?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 30, 2009)

If it is on during February and not march, I will have to be away for a bit of it, because of my basketball. I think that only 1 and a bit weeks is a bit short to organize a comp imo. if it were in march it on the labour day weekend it would be a good idea.


----------



## edw0010 (Jan 30, 2009)

Agreed! I'm waiting for the shop to get my eastheens in aswell (2x2x2 and 5x5x5) 

Tim im confused, is this in Feb or March?


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2009)

Oops - when I sent you my pm I accidentally said feb. Definitely make it march - and either on the saturday or monday, I can do either.


----------



## Todd (Feb 2, 2009)

I really should check this website more often.

I should get better at 4x4 too but oh well.

Compete:
Rubik's Cube
Magic


----------



## Faz (Feb 3, 2009)

Tim, get in contact with some other uni cubing friends, and also ninja/paul/michael and any others


----------



## xpboy (Feb 3, 2009)

wow, i think ninjia and michael is already in melbourne, and i will back at feb 13th. so if the comp take in march 7th i think all of our 3 will attend


----------



## Faz (Feb 5, 2009)

I see you changed the date back to Saturday in March.

Is it necessary to have 4 judges for some events? I think we should only have 2 or 3 stackmats set up, and use CCT as a display. Also - scrap snake as it isn't an official event.

Tim - would you be able to get internet there? Because thats the only way we can have a *live* broadcast. If you would like - we can have my webcam filming all day, but not streaming - I will bring along the webcam software CD so we can.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 5, 2009)

Shouldn't you be asking me that question feliks, I'm pretty sure there is a wireless network at the church, my dad said he would look into that.


----------



## edw0010 (Feb 6, 2009)

yeahtim you can scrap Snake because it looks like im gonna be the only one anyway! besides, i gotta concentrate on 3x3x3 Bld!!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 6, 2009)

are you wanting to take my title that i will get??? well you gotta be sub-2 by the comp.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't have wireless internet. I could tap into some residential internet connections... but would need their permission. I think we should just focus on video taping the whole event. We can compress it and upload the entire tape if people really want.

4 judges would be preferable if there are 12+ competitors and if we're using 4 stack mats. I'll bring along two full size mats and two timers. I'll have my other one handy too...

We can make do with just 2 judges per event, but 1 wouldn't be enough. There would be too much waiting around etc.

Tim.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 7, 2009)

Tim, there is a wireless network at the church, i'm pretty sure my dad would let us use it. I don't really do 2x2, so i can help with scrambling/judging. I can also judge magic. I'm sure my parents would be happy to help judge if necessary.


----------



## edw0010 (Feb 7, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> are you wanting to take my title that i will get??? well you gotta be sub-2 by the comp.



Lol i need to learn to solve it b4 i can do even close to a sub:2, chances are (without serious help) i wont even get a succesful solve! **Hint Hint**


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2009)

matt - have you booked yet?

Also, how much will it be?


----------



## Faz (Feb 17, 2009)

well??????


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 18, 2009)

woops, sorry feliks, didn't see the post. I will do it tonight or tomorrow night. and It would be the same price, $18.


----------



## Faz (Feb 18, 2009)

so thats 3 bucks or so each?

Also - bring some cans to sell.


----------



## andatude (Feb 19, 2009)

hey guys, even tho im in sydney can you guys like record the events for us? post on youtube maybe?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 19, 2009)

andatude said:


> hey guys, even tho im in sydney can you guys like record the events for us? post on youtube maybe?



definately, and to make it even better, we may have a live broadcast of some events


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 19, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I can judge/scramble in OH and BLD.
> 
> I can bring my webcam along if you want - so we can have a live broadcast of the competition.


That would be awesome! *sigh* I wish I could make my fated trip to Australia, You should have an official Australian Open


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 19, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> That would be awesome! *sigh* I wish I could make my fated trip to Australia, You should have an official Australian Open



thats what were hoping to get out of this comp, a delegate so we can have one, wont be too long now


----------



## andatude (Feb 20, 2009)

YEAH!

australian open like the tennis, but in SYDNEY!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 20, 2009)

andatude said:


> YEAH!
> 
> australian open like the tennis, but in SYDNEY!



If you get it organised.........


----------



## Faz (Feb 20, 2009)

Andy - organise it yourself


----------



## TimMc (Feb 24, 2009)

Only a week and a bit to go guys! :-D

We still need to confirm a few more Judges and Scramblers.

Anyone have a bunch of stop watches handy too?

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Feb 25, 2009)

Nope 

Tim - I can scramble for sq-1, and 4x4 bld.

It looks like someone will be sitting out of 3x3 (Tim).

Also - can paul or ninja scramble and judge for 4x4?


----------



## TimMc (Feb 25, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> It looks like someone will be sitting out of 3x3 (Tim).



Given that there's 8+ in that event, we can probably split it and have two sets of scrambles. With 4 people scrambling/judging the others :-D

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Feb 26, 2009)

OKI.

Matt - how much will it be?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 26, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> OKI.
> 
> Matt - how much will it be?



I said earlier that it was $18, so it should be about $2-3 if all the people come.


----------



## Todd (Feb 26, 2009)

Tim - How long do you anticipate the event will go? If it goes too long i may not be able to make it.


----------



## Faz (Feb 26, 2009)

Todd - 3pm possibly?

There are many food shops on glenferrie rd - Subway- Grilled- Fichnchips - Nandos etc.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 27, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Todd - 3pm possibly?
> 
> There are many food shops on glenferrie rd - Subway- Grilled- Fichnchips - Nandos etc.



And there's a Mind Games puzzle shop up the road in case someone needs a puzzle at short notice 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Mar 2, 2009)

Quick request: Can I do a 42 cube marathon?

Also - should I do the schedule, or shall you tim?


----------



## Faz (Mar 4, 2009)

Err guys?

PS:
With the 3x3, we should have the top 2 from each group go into a final.

What about Ben? (Gerrysly)


----------



## xpboy (Mar 4, 2009)

hi, micheal will attend the comp, and doing the 2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, 5x5.

and i think we can have two rounds for the 3x3, in first round pick the best 4 people from the two groups, then let them have a final round.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 4, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Err guys?
> 
> PS:
> With the 3x3, we should have the top 2 from each group go into a final.
> ...



Yeah. 1st round with two split groups. 2nd group scrambles/judges 1st group and vice versus. Then the top 4 (best average) go through, regardless of the group they started. Running as a "Combined Round" I think.

I haven't had contact :-( He online these days?

Note: I'll post a schedule tomorrow evening and prepare event sheets for writing down results etc (prefilled with competitor details and some space for more if any more turn up). 

Tim.


----------



## Todd (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah guys I wont be able to make it  Sorry for the late notice too.


----------



## Faz (Mar 5, 2009)

OK thanks Tim - Ben can't make it. Tim - Me and Matt will be there at 9 o clock to help setup etc.

I will do the 42 cube relay then?

Damn you Todd.....

Don't forget scrambles!

EDIT:

I propose this schedule:

3x3 first round, 5x5, 4bld/OH (Matt suggested this) Lunch, 4x4, 2x2, megaminx, magic, 3x3 final


----------



## TimMc (Mar 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I will do the 42 cube relay then?



What's this? 

I suppose we could  Time might be cramped with all the events >.<

Tim.


----------



## xpboy (Mar 6, 2009)

I think the time will be enough because we got at least two scramblers for each event, that's much better than the last time.


and tim, can i do the multi-bld? just wanna 2 cubes, i thinks the time can be under 10 mins, and it can be done at the same time when matt doing the 4x4 bld


----------



## Faz (Mar 6, 2009)

Paul - sounds great

Tim - schedule?


----------



## TimMc (Mar 6, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Paul - sounds great
> 
> Tim - schedule?



I posted it on the original thread. Is it ok?

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 6, 2009)

xpboy said:


> I think the time will be enough because we got at least two scramblers for each event, that's much better than the last time.
> 
> 
> and tim, can i do the multi-bld? just wanna 2 cubes, i thinks the time can be under 10 mins, and it can be done at the same time when matt doing the 4x4 bld



Yeah, I'll add it on the day  

I'll bring my laptop for these scrambles >.< I've already printed off score sheets and scrambles for the other events though. 

Tim.


----------



## Todd (Mar 7, 2009)

Cant wait to see the results guys!

Sorry I couldnt make it  Hopefulyl next time!


----------



## TimMc (Mar 7, 2009)

Results are in! Click here!

I'll post the videos over the next two days on YouTube. I've 16GB (~6 hours) of footage to edit.

Tim.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 7, 2009)

TimMc said:


> Results are in! Click here!
> 
> I'll post the videos over the next two days on YouTube. I've 16GB (~6 hours) of footage to edit.
> 
> Tim.



O_O 
Gotta see that.


----------



## Dene (Mar 7, 2009)

Yikes Felks slow down  . You might get 3x3 WR at your first ever comp at the rate your going >.<


----------



## Faz (Mar 8, 2009)

Hehe thanks Dene.

Tim - can you send all that footage to me?


Timothy - you read the scoresheet wrong for my crazy OH solve - it was 16.81...... - wait until you see the reaction!

My good results (If it was official)

Stuff 2x2

3x3 average - *20th *- 12.33
3x3 single *- 67th * - 11.05

4x4 average - *8th!!!!!! *- 52.32
4x4 single - *18th *- 47.75 (+2) 

Stuff 5x5

3x3 OH single - *15th* equal with harris chan - 16.81
Average - top *200 *lol - 29.13

Magic - average - *56th *- 1.43


And now my favourite - Megaminx!!!!!!

single - *4th*
average *3rd *in the world!!!!!

PS: i got a free C4u cube!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 8, 2009)

woot, i came first in BLD!!


----------



## Faz (Mar 8, 2009)

no really?


----------



## TimMc (Mar 8, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> woot, i came first in BLD!!



4x4?  joking

Here are the videos (play list):
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=458BEDF5C0C9E96D

I'm still adding more as they're edited. There's 16GB of footage - might be a bit hard to send to you Feliks >.<

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Mar 8, 2009)

Tim - just the 16.81 OH solve then.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 18, 2009)

Fixed 

Updated the results.

Tim.


----------

